

Ask HN: A site which crawls and compiles - apakian

I often find myself requiring a precompiled library or executable, and more often
than not, find the process not so simple..<p>I recently needed a precompiled ffmpeg, and found it at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ffmpeg.zeranoe.com&#x2F;builds&#x2F;
Which was great - so from this I thought it would be great, if there was a site,
who&#x27;s primary job was to crawl GitHub, SourceForge etc, download sources and produce
Builds ready for download.<p>Would this be useful, or even possible ? - If it is possible, what do you think, would
It be handy enough, to invest sometime in me making such a crawler&#x2F;compiler etc
======
MichaelAza
Interesting idea, but I think that since different systems and projects have
varying build systems and many projects can be built with different options, a
more interesting project would be a cloud build system - point it a github
page and give it a build command line and off it goes.

~~~
apakian
Yep, That's a good idea, - is there any such sites/services that do anything
like this ?

